

Miss Out on Lyft’s $530M Series E Funding Round? Maybe Not - deang
http://www.crowdfundinsider.com/2015/05/67274-miss-out-on-lyfts-530-million-series-e-funding-round-maybe-not/

======
nasdaq
Wow, i thought there was a $10M minimum, nice to see we can all get a piece

~~~
fragmede
The $2,500 minimum is neat, but you still need to be an accredited investor,
which means you're essentially already a millionaire.

~~~
deang
Thank God for JOBS Act Title III. Title III finally allows “non-accredited
crowdfunding” component to the JOBS Act, which allows non-accredited investors
to participate & invest into private companies at $1,000 to $5,000.

------
drneville
You have to love private equity crowdfunding opportunities.

